# Single to 3- phase conversion



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience installing a single to 3-phase converter? I know the 200 lb. motor needs to be on transformer rubber pads but does it need to be on raised concrete ? It's being installed in a garage. I'm contacting the inspector with a few questions just wondering what some of you had done in the past? 

I'm installing it through an office running 4/3 MC then it drops down into a garage where I'll be using emt I hope and not rigid pipe (another question for inspector) before it hits converter panel it hits a line single single phase Disconnect , then it hits converter panel , then motor , then an outlet for an industrial size shredder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

WronGun said:


> Has anyone had any experience installing a single to 3-phase converter? I know the 200 lb. motor needs to be on transformer rubber pads but does it need to be on raised concrete ? It's being installed in a garage. I'm contacting the inspector with a few questions just wondering what some of you had done in the past?
> 
> I'm installing it through an office running 4/3 MC then it drops down into a garage where I'll be using emt I hope and not rigid pipe (another question for inspector) before it hits converter panel it hits a line single single phase Disconnect , then it hits converter panel , then motor , then an outlet for an industrial size shredder.
> 
> ...


Nice looking unit. Most of the ones I've come across are home made. Contacting the inspector was a good call. Afaik there's no special codes for installing that in a residence. Is it already a done deal? I ask because in alot of cases there are better alternatives than a rotophase type apparatus. Plus I'm just curious when these things go in houses as to what they are needed for.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

It's not in a house, it's for a shredding company , commercial garage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Has anyone had any experience installing a single to 3-phase converter? I know the 200 lb. motor needs to be on transformer rubber pads but does it need to be on raised concrete ? It's being installed in a garage. I'm contacting the inspector with a few questions just wondering what some of you had done in the past?
> 
> I'm installing it through an office running 4/3 MC then it drops down into a garage where I'll be using emt I hope and not rigid pipe (another question for inspector) before it hits converter panel it hits a line single single phase Disconnect , then it hits converter panel , then motor , then an outlet for an industrial size shredder.



I have done quite few of them before.,,

There is no special codes reguarding of mounting those phase converter motor.

It is a good call to call in the inspector on this matter.,

But pay attetion to sizing the phase conveter.,, you want it be bigger than the industrial shredder unit is. 

That you need to know the number of HP of motor(s) 
The voltage of the industrial shredder is set up.

And pay attetion to the connection in case you have any 120 volts load make sure you stay off from manufactered phase useally on B phase most case. the manufactred B phase useally run anywhere from 190 to 208 volts depending on set up. Line to netural. 

And watch the balancing on the voltage on phase converter. 

some case it may justify the cost to buy a VFD to convert from single phase to three phase load but watch the rating of those unit you may have to derated to 50% and check those VFD to see if they can take single phase input.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

VFDs have *destroyed* the economic argument for rotary phase converters, which are no longer competitive technology.

0) VFD is usually less expensive to buy and install.

1) Rotaries waste power vis a vis a VFD.

2) Rotaries are less reliable than solid state VFD.

3) VFD can dial the machine up and down, speed wise. This can mean power savings.

4) VFD are easier to wire.

5) VFD have better wave-forms. Rotaries don't produce truly balanced phases.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know much about VFD's other than I've wired power to them dozens of times....then IT guys do the setup...as far as this system I was given the unit from a client and asked to install it.. I'm just following the manufacturers wiring diagram and figuring out proper wire sizes.. Phoenix actually has a step by step video on the whole process. There is nothing to program or setup.... it's simply line in, load out..Ofcourse , we need to match the shredders requirements. 


From what I understand It's as simple as the diagram , but I won't have a 3-phase panel , I will come out on the load side of the converter panel to the shredder Receptacle. I will also have a disconnect on the single phase line side right before the converter panel.... done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's the video... pretty cool 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

